# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates تحديثات :  ORT JTAG - Huawei E173 / Huawei E173-EU1 Repair Dead Boot FULL Support added.

## 4gsmmaroc

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [25 JUL 2012]  Description :   *Huawei E173 Repair Dead Boot**Huawei E173-EU1 Repair Dead Boot*  Release Notes:   Huawei E173 Repair File Huawei E173 JTAG PinoutsHuawei E173 Mobinil Full Dump RAW FormatHuawei E173 Full Dump RAW FormatHuawei E173-EU1 Repair File Huawei E173-EU1 JTAG PinoutsHuawei E173-EU1 Full Dump RAW Format  Repairing Huawei E173 / E173-EU1  Connect Battery and USB CableDownload Repair File "Huawei_E173.ort" | "Huawei_E173-EU1.ort"Place in phones folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionSelect Auto ModelClick ScanGo to one button repair TABSelect Huawei - E173Click RepairYour Phone is succesfully repaired   *What's News in the Forum :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

